

Ytterbium ions have been teleported over a distance of a metre - Shamiq
http://www.nature.com/news/2009/090122/full/news.2009.50.html

======
Shamiq
I missed this on the first read:

:"What you're moving is information, not the actual atoms," says Chris Monroe,
from the Joint Quantum Institute at the University of Maryland in College Park
and an author of the paper. But as two particles of the same type differ only
in their quantum states, the transfer of quantum information is equivalent to
moving the first particle to the location of the second.:

